# diez por cien



## Drunklord

Hola sabios,  ¿se puede decir _diez por cien_, o solamente _diez por ciento_?
Gracias
Drunk.


----------



## pickypuck

A mí me suenan bien las dos pero según el DPD solo la expresión que usa "ciento" es correcta.

En la expresión de los porcentajes ha de utilizarse siempre la fórmula _por ciento:_ _«En un noventa por ciento se trataba de cartas enviadas a los periódicos» _(Cano _Abismo_ [Col. 1991]); no se considera correcto, en estos casos, el uso de la forma apocopada _cien:_




_el noventa por cien_.

Saludos.


----------



## Drunklord

Gracas. 
La página no se me ha abierto 
Drunk.


----------



## horusankh

Drunklord said:


> Hola sabios,  ¿se puede decir _diez por cien_, o solamente _diez por ciento_?
> Gracias
> Drunk.


Hola:

Bueno, además de que ya te respondieron, me parece que tu pregunta se refiere a España, pero igual te digo que en México las dos se dicen, sólo que significan dos cosas diferentes: "diez por ciento" es la décima parte, mientras que "diez por cien" son mil, o las medidas, por ejemplo de un terreno rectangular.

Saludos.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Hola:

De acuerdo con horusankh:

diez por cien  = 10 x 100  = 1000 (mil)


----------



## Ynez

Aquí también es así:

10% --> diez por ciento
10x100 --> diez por cien


----------



## Drunklord

yo me refiero solamente a 10 %


----------



## las cosas facilitas

cuando alguien dice: " el 10 por cien de la población es zurda" todos entendemos lo que está diciendo.

Y creo que no se refiere a mil personas, que sería 10x100

La Rae puede decir lo que quiera, pero en el lenguaje se usan las dos expresiones, ya que cien es el apócope de ciento.

saludos


----------



## Drunklord

las cosas facilitas said:


> cuando alguien dice: " el 10 por cien de la población es zurda" todos entendemos lo que está diciendo.
> 
> Y creo que no se refiere a mil personas, que sería 10x100
> 
> La Rae puede decir lo que quiera, pero en el lenguaje se usan las dos expresiones, ya que cien es el apócope de ciento.
> 
> saludos


 ¡ole!


----------



## ManPaisa

Por aquí 10% sólo se dice_* diez por ciento.*_


----------



## Pinairun

Drunklord said:


> ¡ole!


 
Un poco de formalidad, chicos.
Podemos decir las cosas como queramos o como sepamos: hay quien dice "trompesar" por _tropezar_; "trenta" por _treinta_; "indersió" por inyección y muchísimas cosas más que todos habremos oído (y, sin lugar a dudas, entendido) alguna vez. Pero de ahí a hacer  proselitismo...


----------



## aleCcowaN

No sé que dirá la RAE, porque la cita era del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas. Supongo que dirá lo mismo, ya que la RAE es miembro y además es el "pie de imprenta" de ese diccionario. Pero quede claro que el DPD ha sido desarrollado por lo que el director de la Real, Víctor García de la Concha, llama "las academias hermanas".

De todos modos hay muchos casos literarios, mayormente españoles, donde se usa "por cien" para porcentajes y tengo oída, y seguramente la he usado, la locución adverbial "cien por cien" que significa todo, o de principio a fin -al igual que "ciento por ciento" y "cien por ciento"-. Usar "por cien" creo que es un recurso al que se recurre a menudo en los doblajes para ahorrar espacio y mejorar el _lipsync_.

Eso sí, además de esa tendencia histórica a usar el cien por delante de otra cosa (cien flores) y ciento como final (doscientos, tropecientos, de flores un ciento) parece ser relativamente moderno el uso. El DRAE de 1927 trae "porcentaje" como un galicismo para "tanto por ciento" (la versión más reciente dice que viene del inglés). De todos modos, la expresión de diccionario es "tanto por ciento", aunque no la pude rastrear mucho tiempo atrás.


----------



## Ynez

En el DRAE sí viene "cien por cien". Bajo *cien*:



> ~ por ~.
> 1. loc. adv. En su totalidad, del principio al fin.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si, de repente, alguien me dice "te doy diez por cien", la verdad es que no sabré de qué me habla.
Sin embargo, si estamos hablando de negocios y me dice lo mismo, sabré que me quiere dar una comisión del diez por ciento. Por lo general  todo está siempre contenido en un contexto (salvo en WR ).

Por otro lado, en el *lenguaje escrito* solemos decir 10 por 100 o, incluso, 10 x 100, razón por la cual es perfectamente comprensible que muchos digan *diez por cien*, a pesar de la RAE.


----------



## Drunklord

Muchisimas gracias, ha sido muy educativo.
No voy a decir _diez por cien de zurdos_, voy a _decir diez por ciento de zurdos_. 
Drunk.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

las cosas facilitas said:


> La Rae puede decir lo que quiera, pero en el lenguaje se usan las dos expresiones, ya que cien es el apócope de ciento.



"Cien" es *la* apócope de "ciento", efectivamente, pero sólo se apocopa *delante de un sustantivo*.

Y, sí, se puede hablar mal y cometer errores, pero es mejor, por el bien de la lengua, tratar de no hacerlo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Víctor Pérez said:


> Si, de repente, alguien me dice "te doy diez por cien", la verdad es que no sabré de qué me habla.
> Sin embargo, si estamos hablando de negocios y me dice lo mismo, sabré que me quiere dar una comisión del diez por ciento. Por lo general todo está siempre contenido en un contexto (salvo en WR ).
> 
> Por otro lado, en el *lenguaje escrito* solemos decir 10 por 100 o, incluso, 10 x 100, razón por la cual es perfectamente comprensible que muchos digan *diez por cien*, a pesar de la RAE.


 
Es que si te quiere dar el diez por ciento nunca te diría "te doy diez por cien" sino "te doy *el* diez por cien".

Utilizo más la palabra ciento para hablar de porcentajes pero no me suena ni raro ni mal usar cien en su lugar.


----------



## Replica80

Espero que me permitan que me meta, pues no soy filólogo y mis años de estudiante ya pasaron, pero me gustaría que escuchasen la acepción que les presento.

En valenciano y en catalán, para quien no lo sepa, idiomas hablados en el litoral oriental de España, tanto el número cardinal cien como los tantos porcentuales se dicen 'cent'.

Así contamos cien pesetas = _'cent pessetes'_
O decimos veinticinco por ciento = _'vint-i-cinc per cent'_

Aquí, los valencianos, al hablar en castellano, sí que nos entendemos al hablar del 'veinticinco por cien', 'diez por cien' o 'cien por cien', que nadie se extrañará de lo que se está hablando.

De todas maneras, como ya dicen, hablar mal y entenderse no quiere decir hablar bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

Hola Replica 

Entenderlo lo entendemos todos, pero aquí (Extremadura) creo que no es muy normal. En matemáticas y tal yo creo que siempre se usa "ciento" y en las tiendas también dicen "ciento" hoy en día. En el pasado sí que puede que fuera más normal que dijeran "cien" en las tiendas.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

MarieSuzanne said:


> "Cien" es *la* apócope de "ciento", efectivamente, pero sólo se apocopa *delante de un sustantivo*.
> 
> Y, sí, se puede hablar mal y cometer errores, pero es mejor, por el bien de la lengua, tratar de no hacerlo.


 
Pues este número, 100, ¿cómo se pronuncia?

En la publicidad, por ejemplo, de ING direct, la cuenta naranja, ¿qué interés da?...claramente dicen un 3,5 por cien!!

Y decis que ¿eso es hablar mal?

Un poco de por favor (esto a lo mejor si es hablar mal)

saludos


----------



## Ynez

las cosas facilitas said:


> Un poco de por favor (esto a lo mejor si es hablar mal)



  

Los de ING son holandeses, así que no nos valen.  

La verdad es que a mí lo mismo me da que me da lo mismo. Pensé que decíamos "ciento", pero ya no sé qué decir.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

ah se me olvidaba: los cien primeros corredores,las cien primeras canciones, etc
y no van delante de sustantivo.


----------



## ManPaisa

las cosas facilitas said:


> ah se me olvidaba: los cien primeros corredores,las cien primeras canciones, etc
> y no van delante de sustantivo.



O van delante o van detrás o van encima.
Para mí van delante.


----------



## Drunklord

Ynez said:


> Los de ING son holandeses, así que no nos valen.


Los correctores, seguro que son españoles 

Drunk


----------



## Servando

No pretendo entrar en esta discusión que me parece mas la defensa de un uso regional sobre el uso de ciento o "¿cien?" cuando se refiere a porcentaje, pero si pondré la liga del DPD al respecto (ver el punto 3):

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=ciento

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

La RAE, la FUNDÉU, el María Moliner... en un sinfín de consultas, siempre la misma respuesta: tanto por ciento.

Quizá el ING no se haya percatado de la anomalía en su publicidad. Lo suyo son las finanzas.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Quizá el ING no se haya percatado de la anomalía en su publicidad. Lo suyo son las finanzas.



Y eso que no siempre.  Lo digo por experiencia propia.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Yo, en materia de lengua, le presto un poco más de atención al DPD que a la publicidad.


----------



## Replica80

Ynez said:


> Hola Replica
> 
> Entenderlo lo entendemos todos, pero aquí (Extremadura) creo que no es muy normal. En matemáticas y tal yo creo que siempre se usa "ciento" y en las tiendas también dicen "ciento" hoy en día. En el pasado sí que puede que fuera más normal que dijeran "cien" en las tiendas.



No defiendo que se entienda o no, que esté bien dicho o no, o si en Extremadura, Murcia, Galicia o cualquier país hispanoamericano se entienda o no.

Digo, o añado, que aquí, en la Comunidad Valenciana, sí se usa, al hablar en castellano, el 'tanto por cien' tranquilamente, sin que nadie se alarme, ni te diga que no te entiende. Supongo que será por la traducción al valenciano que, como digo, es exactamente igual ciento que cien. Nosotros usamos la misma palabra, y no tenemos apócope ninguno.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Podemos decir, entonces, que es un localismo?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pinairun said:


> ¿Podemos decir, entonces, que es un localismo?


 
Solamente expongo dos de los muchos casos de los que he encontrado
'tanto por cien' en documentos oficiales.(BOE)

http://www.cnmv.es/legislacion/legislacion/ordenes/06JUL_93.HTM
superior en más de un cinco por cien a su valor teórico 
http://www.gobiernodecanarias.org/boc/1992/014/001.html
el incremento de retribuciones del cinco por cien (5%) sobre las  

Y sinceramente, me sorprende muchísimo esta discusión


----------



## ECDS

En parte de Andalucía también se usa el "contrimás" en lugar de "cuanto más", "endeque" por "en cuanto", ...pero una cosa es hacerlo coloquialmente y otra intentando o debiendo hablar/escribir bien.

Ocurre algo parecido con la Y y la I. Muchos, acostumbrados a usar la segunda en la lengua "autonómica", la siguen usando en español. Personalmente me parece un error, tanto hacerlo como admitirlo.


----------



## Namarne

ECDS said:


> En parte de Andalucía también se usa el "contrimás" en lugar de "cuanto más", "endeque" por "en cuanto", ...pero una cosa es hacerlo coloquialmente y otra intentando o debiendo hablar/escribir bien.
> 
> Ocurre algo parecido con la Y y la I. Muchos, acostumbrados a usar la segunda en la lengua "autonómica", la siguen usando en español. Personalmente me parece un error, tanto hacerlo como admitirlo.


Totalmente de acuerdo. Es como esa gente que, para nombrar una letra del alfabeto, la escribe con mayúscula. Qué barbaridad. 
De todos modos, yo entiendo que si *las cosas facilitas* ha puesto esos ejemplos del Boletín Oficial de Estado es justamente porque no considera el asunto tratado un error equiparable a esos de los que hablas. Es un suponer.


----------



## ECDS

Namarne said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Es como esa gente que, para nombrar una letra del alfabeto, la escribe con mayúscula. Qué barbaridad.
> De todos modos, yo entiendo que si *las cosas facilitas* ha puesto esos ejemplos del Boletín Oficial de Estado es justamente porque no considera el asunto tratado un error equiparable a esos de los que hablas. Es un suponer.



No recuerdo ninguna norma que impida escribir una letra en mayúsculas y sí una norma que permite hacerlo para destacarla.

Si bien no he hecho mención a la aparición de la expresión en el BOE, si la RAE dice que es incorrecto, parece evidente que el BOE, o mejor dicho, quienes redactaron esos escritos están cometiendo un error.

Por otro lado, no sé a qué viene ese tono irónico, que me sugiere cierta hostilidad, cuando cada uno está exponiendo educadamente su opinión.


----------



## Namarne

ECDS said:


> Por otro lado, no sé a qué viene ese tono irónico, que me sugiere cierta hostilidad, cuando cada uno está exponiendo educadamente su opinión.


Creo que te equivocas, yo jamás me expreso con ironía, mucho menos replico con hostilidad a la hostilidad. Quizá estás un poco más susceptible hoy. 
Saludos, 
N


----------



## Pinairun

las cosas facilitas said:


> Solamente expongo dos de los muchos casos de los que he encontrado
> 'tanto por cien' en documentos oficiales.*(BOE)*
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/legislacion/legislacion/ordenes/06JUL_93.HTM
> superior en más de un cinco por cien a su valor teórico
> http://www.gobiernodecanarias.org/boc/1992/014/001.html
> el incremento de retribuciones del cinco por cien (5%) sobre las
> 
> Y sinceramente, me sorprende muchísimo esta discusión


 
Estos ejemplos no son del *Boletín Oficial del Estado (B.O.E.) *

El B.O.E. núm. 170, de 17/7/1993, ha publicado como *5 por 100, 95 por 100,* que en el ejemplo aparece como _cinco por cien_, _noventa y cinco por cien_, etc. La fuente facilitada no reproduce fielmente el texto del B.O.E.

En cuanto al segundo ejemplo, tampoco es del B.O.E, sino del Boletín Oficial de Canarias que cita la Ley 31/1991, de 30 de diciembre.
No he sido capaz de conseguir el texto de esta ley publicada en el B.O.E., porque no hay sumario del año 1991.
Pero consultadas otras leyes publicadas en el B.O.E., se encuentra la fórmula *por 100* o *por ciento*.

Es posible que los gobiernos de algunas Comunidades utilicen en sus publicaciones algun giro local, adaptando así los textos originales.

Que sirva esta información solo para precisar quién usa realmente un término u otro.

Un saludo


----------



## aleCcowaN

Por lo que se ha dicho hasta ahora, usar "diez por cien" es una cosa más común en España, porque según el uso que es local para mí y todos los usos americanos que se han descripto, puede aparecer un "diez por cien" en el lenguaje hablado o en ciertos registros, pero no considerar que esa es una forma de expresar un porcentaje.

Buscando un motivo, vi las siguientes cosas que me llamaron la atención:

¿Cómo se pronuncia "100"? Ciento, pero está harto generalizado llamarlo cien.

¿Por qué está generalizado el nombre de "cien"? Porque cien es un adjetivo un poco raro, pues si imagino "autos rojos" y "autos azules" sólo cambia el color de lo que veo, pero si por el contrario digo "tres autos" y "cien autos" se produce un cambio abismal en lo que imagino sin que cambien las características del objeto individual.

¿Por qué alguien dirá "diez por cien"? Supongo que es porque lo ve escrito 10 por 100. Esa forma de expresión me resulta sorprendente, y eso que trabajo con números todo el día, y de hecho es experiencia común en el cuerpo docente que los educandos confunden continuamente "por" multiplicación con "por" (cada) división y se hacen esfuerzos para clarificar esto que continúan aún hasta el comienzo de la universidad. [La confusión de % con una unidad y el desconocimiento y uso negligente de las unidades -de hecho el desconocimiento liso y llano del concepto de unidad- es un tema mucho más amplio, que incluye éste, pero queda para el foro cultural]

De todos modos, de opiniones personales ya estamos suficientemente provistos, así que consulté las bases de datos:

Buscando en CORDE, obtuve estos resultados

"diez por ciento" 
228 casos en 111 documentos
75% (escribí "por ciento") en España, proporción que repite la de los documentos de ese origen ingresados a esa base de datos

"diez por cien"
No existen casos para esta consulta

"10 por ciento"
36 casos en 20 documentos
36% en España y otro tanto en Perú

"10 por cien"
No existen casos para esta consulta

"diez por 100"
2 casos españoles del siglo XVI -cuando se decía "ciento" y nunca "cien"-

"10 por 100"
307 casos en 105 documentos
299 de ellos en España (el 97.39% -el "." es cortesía del sitio de la RAE)
Sólo 8 casos fuera de España, 3 de ellos de las Filipinas.

Parece que el patrón es que un escribidor escribe "10 por 100" (diez por ciento) y un lector se remite a lo que conoce y lee "10 por 100" (diez por cien). Parece un insólito juego del "teléfono mudo descompuesto". Es más, yo creo que si muy de niño hubiera oído a mis mayores decir "diez por cien" sin entender de que hablaban, y una vez en la escuela la maestra hubiera escrito "10 por 100" para tratar de inculcarnos el concepto, claro que me hubiera confundido y me habría llevado a pensar que "diez por cien" es la correcta manera de denominarlo, que claro, no afecta para nada la comprensión -o no- del concepto. Por fortuna para mí eso no fue así, por diversas razones, de las buenas y de las malas.

Pero vayamos a la actualidad de CREA

"diez por ciento" 
477 casos en 343 documentos
30% en España, proporción menor que la de los documentos de ese origen ingresados a esa base de datos (de los 1001049 casos para "es" 549161 son de España -casi el 55%- y no veo razón para que en España las cosas sean menos o más que en otras partes)

"diez por cien"
No existen casos para esta consulta (¡Este dato no es menor!)

"10 por ciento"
786 casos en 615 documentos
40% de España -los documentos de otros orígenes aproximadamente duplican la frecuencia-

"10 por cien"
4 casos en 4 documentos
Todos de España (3 de periódicos madrileños y un libro cuyo autor se llama Pere Puig Muset)

"diez por 100"
2 casos españoles tomados del periódico ABC

"10 por 100"
349 casos en 203 documentos
319 casos son de España, 18 de Cuba y 12 de otros países.

Me parece que el patrón de retroalimentación "ciento->100->cien" es bastante claro en España, con su florecimiento de formas.

A todo esto

"10% de"
CORDE: 5454 casos en 1452 documentos / 78% de España
CREA:  8587 casos en 4964 documentos / 61% de España
Pero no puedo constatar que % no sea un metaoperador, y todas las formas usuales de _"escaparlo"_ fallan. De hecho, terminó _colgado_ el servicio [Programadores ¡a corregir sus fallos!]

Se podrá argumentar -que de argumentos tenemos suficiente- que, en caso de que % signifique "por ciento" para las bases de datos, la cantidad de casos "verbales" es muy inferior a la de aquéllos acompañados por el símbolo. Yo diría que al contrario, es la proporción de los casos "verbales" y no su cantidad la que nos permite entender cómo es que se verbaliza habitualmente el símbolo.

De algo estoy seguro: el 50% de los casos son la mitad.


----------

